# Stock Availability: Kyalami/HO



## ace_d_house_cat (29/3/21)

Hi, 

I would like to find out if your Kyalami branch has stock of the below item? 

https://www.vapeking.co.za/wotofo-smrt-pnp-rebuildable-coil-kit.html

Alternatively could I purchase one form your head office in Kyalami Park? 

I have used the "contact us" form on the website but haven't received a response as yet and the Kyalami branch's phone number is engaged. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Gizmo (29/3/21)

Hi there yes they do have stock.

Unfortunately we dont have a retail front at the HQ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (29/3/21)

Gizmo said:


> Hi there yes they do have stock.
> 
> Unfortunately we dont have a retail front at the HQ



Thank you. I will swing past there after work to get one!

A pity, I would be there at least once a week as I work in the park too.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Thank you. I will swing past there after work to get one!
> 
> A pity, I would be there at least once a week as I work in the park too.



We stopped collections during the hard lockdown for various reasons, it is something we are looking at again but it may take a while to implement as we want to create a proper retail experience

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

